# Bora, P1142 Load limit lower level limit exceeded. Need a bit of help please!



## hepworthbadboy (Feb 10, 2011)

We have a Bora in the 'shop at the moment, the customer had reported that the management light was intermittantly coming on with no change to the driving characteristics that he could notice. We ran Vag-com and its given back a fault code P1142 Load limit lower level exceeded. We've checked the code on ross-tech.com and we are aware of the possible solutions but here in lies the problem. Through fairly extensive research on the net etc it seems to point to the MAF but we're fairly sure that there isn't a separate MAF? When we rang local VW dealer they sent a MAP sensor as apparantley there isn't a MAF and by default they send a MAP?? Bizarre! I took the body off and cleaned the butterfly etc extensivley as it was fairly dirty but there wasn't really that much to clean being honest, just the butterfly and the wall of the body but it didn't make any difference, car runs fine for a few minutes/miles and then the light comes back on. We did also fit the MAP to see if it made any difference but alas,nothing! Even just clearing the code with vag-com clears for a short time but it comes back on.Sorry i can't include the data log from Vag-com as the laptop broke and is away being repaired so that put paid to that for a couple of days anyway. The car is a 2002, 1J2,Engine code BCB. The throttle body part #036133062M and its Marelli 4MV management.So i guess the question is where is the MAF? Is it built into the throttle body? VW couldn't tell me but a company we use for electrical parts/rebuilds said it definitely wasn't in the body, so where is it? Any guidance on this one would be really appreciated as don't really want to spend a couple of hundred quid on a throttle body if it's not going to cure the problem. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Hello and welcome to this part of vwvortex, as an introduction please make sure to have read and understood the additional rules for this specific forum as well as the frequently asked questions. Also note that This Is The VAG-COM Forum, NOT The Generic OBD-II P-Codes Forum.

Specifically make sure you supply detailed vehicle information like make, model, year, engine type (engine code if possible) as well as other details which could be useful (i.e. have there been repair approaches already or have parts been replaced).

Even though an Auto-Scan may not contain fault codes, it still holds other vital information which may be useful to answer your specific questions. In many cases its not the obvious things that will help figuring things out, but its the small things that are usually missed. Usually when people ask here they have already checked and done everything within their power, please keep in mind that we cannot answer to things we don't know about. So if you are noticing something that might help, you should mention it as well.


----------



## hepworthbadboy (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah totally hear what you're saying, this code was taken from vag-com, my laptop broke so i couldn't get the log file to post(i did explain that in my original post). Anyways new laptop coming tomorrow so i'll do another scan and upload the log file by tomorrow pm. I only posted here because i knew i'd be uploading the log file to the same thread and i also thought(hoped) someone may be able to help in the meantime.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

This is one of the cases where the actual scan contains more than it seems, there have been multiple software updates for the BCB engine - I would not be surprised if that would be your solution as well. However, until we have some real data it is all guesses...


----------



## hepworthbadboy (Feb 10, 2011)

*Here is the belated log file.*

Monday,14,February,2011,16:47:21:04451
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: WVWZZZ1JZ3W263187 Mileage: 122120km/75881miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 036 906 034 DR
Component: MARELLI 4MV G 4566 
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 01266 
VCID: 65C43DB4D5E7
WVWZZZ1JZ3W263187 VWZ7Z0B6053965

1 Fault Found:
17961 - Barometric / Manifold Pressure Signals: Implausible Correlation 
P1553 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0010 0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ESP-F.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 M
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Coding: 0011266
Shop #: WSC 01266 785 00200
VCID: 346290F02EBD

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent

---------------------------------------------------------------


In the time i last posted i've stripped the Throttle body down and thoroughly cleaned which seems to have cured the Load limit lower level fault but now a Barometric/Manifold pressure problem?? I clear the faults and they come on within one to ten minutes again. Also when the management light comes on, the EPC light and the ESP(exclamation mark with an arrow around it) also come on. Guessing the ESP relates to the ABS code warning me of the engine code? The EPC and ESP both clear when i turn ign off and on again. I have set the base settings on the EGR valve(which i've also removed and checked cleanliness) and the Throttle body.I also swapped the evap valve with a known working valve and that made no difference, clutching at straws i know. Oh its a 2002 VW Bora 1.6 16valve BCB engine. Any help would be amazing as i really don't want to lose this to the main dealer. If you need any more info then please ask and i shall give. Also, i only pasted the relevant couple of bits from the auto scan file as all the other controllers were 'no fault found' so i didn't cut and paste them but if you need me to post the rest i will. Thanks in advance of any help.


----------



## hepworthbadboy (Feb 10, 2011)

*here is the complete log*

Monday,14,February,2011,16:47:21:04451
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: WVWZZZ1JZ3W263187 Mileage: 122120km/75881miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 036 906 034 DR
Component: MARELLI 4MV G 4566 
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 01266 
VCID: 65C43DB4D5E7
WVWZZZ1JZ3W263187 VWZ7Z0B6053965

1 Fault Found:
17961 - Barometric / Manifold Pressure Signals: Implausible Correlation 
P1553 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0010 0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ESP-F.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 M
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Coding: 0011266
Shop #: WSC 01266 785 00200
VCID: 346290F02EBD

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 A
Component: 27 AIRBAG VW51 01 0006 
Coding: 12855
Shop #: WSC 01266 
VCID: 224E66A88449

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 487 B
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0002 
Coding: 00008
Shop #: WSC 01266 
VCID: 306A9CE0DAA5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J5 920 946 AX
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V13 
Coding: 17413
Shop #: WSC 00417 
VCID: 8718973C8FAB
WVWZZZ1JZ3W263187 VWZ7Z0B6053965

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00417 
VCID: F0EADCE09A25

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 B
Component: 6G Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 01266 
VCID: 3666AAF838C1

Part No: 1C2959802A
Component: 6G Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0004 

Part No: 1C2959801A
Component: 6G Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0004 

Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 6G Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0004 

Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 6G Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0004 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl
Part No: 1J0 035 186 D
Component: Radio BNO 0006 
Coding: 02403
Shop #: WSC 01266 
VCID: 26467AB8E861

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## i hate golf's (Feb 21, 2012)

*bloddy p1142*

Hi 
Ha i have got a golf in at the mo with a bcb engine doing the same thing. the first fault codes were unmeatered air, o2 sensor, load limmit. the o2 senser was stuffed so that was easy  the unmeatered air was the egr valve bleeding lots of air through the vent in the side  and the f***ing load limmit fault comes back within a cuple of secons of driving up the road 
have put stan the smoker on the inlet checked the evap for leaks and all the indution system the oil filler had a bit of a leak so done that had the engine breather system apart and all looks good put a new MAP sensor on cleaned the throttle body checked the valve timing done a compression test spoke to the bosch and autodater tecky's who said good luck :banghead: have been up the road with live dater on and when it plays up you can see manafold pres drop then come back up where the tp is incresing stedy  sleepless nights i think bring back carbs and points!


----------

